# Usually Find What I Need (Dead Stator?)



## kaptinkaveman (Jan 20, 2010)

As stated I can usually search for what I am looking for and you guys have great info. Unfortunately I do not have a service manual for my dads 91 350l and I could not find testing specs here. I think the stator is dead. I have no continuity between the pick up coil wires and the source coil is not putting out any ac voltage wile cranking. If any one has specific testing info please help!! I eliminated the kill switch, ignition switch, and rev box. Coil tests good along with wire and cap. As far as I know there is no way to test the CDI? This thing got a fresh top end last fall and was ran very little. Parked it in the barn and would not start a week later. Thanks!!


----------

